# Solved: Am I missing something in DHCP on server 2003



## pos51 (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm currently studying towards MCSE. I'm probably a little above my station here but never mind. I'm wanting to set up a domain so i can study and view different aspects while studying. I've set up a DHCP and active directory in server 2008 aswell as DNS. All this was done using online tutorials and i've added user's and computers and also logged on to the domain. Everything appears as it should. 

My problem lies here. I'd like to set the same up using server 2003 as this would be more relevant to my studies. I've started with just DHCP being set up on the server. I've removed the feature from the router, given the server a static ip address and added the DHCP role. Followed the setting up of the role while using online tutorials to verify what i'm doing is correct. I activate the role and everything seems well, but the server will not issue ip's. It does not add clients to the list and clients will not take ip from the server. 

Please help


----------



## pos51 (May 12, 2007)

Solved this, realised firewall allowed clients to be added when it was turned off, Found that allowing port 53 in firewall solved this.


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

Mind telling us where you found these tutorials? Im studying for the MCSE as well and any extra material helps... Ill add some resources as well...

http://www.proprofs.com/ free study material


----------

